# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch > Ẩm thực >  Dơi - món khoái khẩu của dân nhậu miền Tây - Ẩm thực Miền Tây

## hangnt

*Dân miền Tây phân biệt hai loại dơi chính: dơi sen và dơi quạ. Dơi quạ là dơi đen và to con hơn, dơi sen màu lông chuột. Theo lời truyền tụng của người dân miền Tây, hai loại dơi này đều xấu và hôi, nhưng dơi bắt được ngửi càng hôi thì thịt lại càng thơm.*

Vào khoảng chập tối, một nhóm vài ba người lại chuẩn bị nào dơi mồi, nào lưới dợt, giỏ đựng dơi. Đám thợ săn dơi bảo, nếu chưa có dơi mồi thì phải chọn người biết cách thổi để dẫn dụ dơi đến. Thường dùng lá mì hoặc lá cầy mỏng có độ đàn hồi, dùng hai bàn tay kẹp lá mì chụm lại thổi, bắt chước tiếng dơi kêu. Người thổi tốt hay không được “thấy” rõ qua việc dơi tìm đến nhiều hay ít? Chuẩn bị xong, trời cũng vừa tối mịt, cả nhóm đi theo dọc bờ vườn, chọn nơi thuận lợi để dơi dễ sà xuống, dân trong nghề quen gọi là “bến dơi”. Dợt chụp dơi được dựng lên thì bắt đầu thổi. Việc đầu tiên là phải cố gắng bắt cho được dơi mồi. Sau khi nghe tiếng dơi mồi kêu, dơi sẽ tìm đến, sà xuống thấp, người cầm dợt cứ việc dợt theo dơi. Đêm càng sâu dơi tìm đến càng nhiều. Vào những đêm trăng sáng việc bắt dơi rất khó nên thường rất ít người đi dợt. Khi thổi dơi ở bến này một hồi lâu, không thấy dơi sà xuống nữa, vì bến bị động, dơi sợ, thì sang bến khác, tiếp tục cho đến khi đầy giỏ mới về.


Mỗi đêm đi bắt, chiến lợi phẩm là dơi sen, còn các loại dơi khác (như dơi muỗi chẳng hạn) bắt được thì bỏ, vì thịt không ngon. Mùa bắt dơi sen rộ nhất là vào mùa trái cây chín, nhất là mùa nhãn. Lúc này, dơi rất mập và thịt rất thơm ngon. Trong các loại dơi miệt vườn Nam Bộ, dơi quạ là to nhất, thịt nhiều nhưng rất khó bắt vì chúng bay rất cao. Chúng thường xuất hiện vào những đêm trăng sáng, khi những cành gòn trổ bông, để hút nhuỵ hoa. Để bắt được loại này người ta phải dùng nạng thun để bắn. Dơi có nhiều món, nhưng thích nhất vẫn là món dơi sen nấu cháo.


Đi bắt dơi về đến nhà thì đêm đã khuya, mọi vật như đã chìm vào giấc ngủ. Trên bếp lửa, người ở nhà lui cui chuẩn bị bắc nồi lên nấu cháo, và xắt bắp chuối xiêm, để sẵn. Thao tác làm thịt dơi phải đúng cách, nếu không thịt dơi sẽ mất đi hương thơm và vị ngọt. Đặc biệt, khi làm thịt dơi không được rửa nước. Người chế biến nắm cánh dơi, lột da, rồi ngắt phía sau rút hết ruột, thế là xong. Thịt dơi có thể băm nhỏ hoặc xắt miếng, bắc chảo lên khử tỏi cho thơm, rồi để thịt vào xào, vừa chín thì lấy ra cho vào nồi cháo nấu tiếp, nêm nếm vừa ngon thì dùng tô đã chuẩn bị sẵn, rau bắp chuối để dưới và múc cháo vào, ăn nóng. Tiêu, ớt, chanh xắt và nước mắm chua ngọt sẵn sàng để tuỳ theo khẩu vị mà người ăn có thể thêm vào.

Đối với món cháo dơi, cách chế biến cũng bình dị như các loại cháo khác, nhưng điểm độc đáo là cháo dơi rất thơm ngọt tự nhiên, lại ăn giữa đêm khuya tĩnh lặng. Ngoài ra, dân nhậu miền Tây còn có thể thưởng thức món dơi khìa nước dừa, trộn gỏi bắp cải, cuốn bánh tráng chấm nước mắm chua ngọt.


Nghe cánh bợm nhậu, thịt dơi ăn vào rất mát lại bổ cho chân và thận. Theo họ, con dơi sống trong bóng đêm, tích tụ được nhiều âm khí nên huyết nó mát, lại chỉ ăn côn trùng sâu bọ, trái chín cây nên thịt rất sạch. Các món ăn được chế biến từ thịt dơi có khá nhiều, nhậu chế một kiểu, ăn thường lại kiểu khác. Con dơi lột da, bỏ ruột chặt miếng ướp muối tiêu nướng chín trên than hoa kèm chút rau thơm chấm muối tiêu chanh ăn nóng hôi hổi khiến người ta liên tưởng đến thịt gà mà không phải gà, thịt chim mà không phải chim, cảm giác về vị ngon rất lạ lùng.

Theo lời dạy bảo của… các ông bợm nhậu, thịt dơi kẹp lại nướng than tàu vừa nóng, nhắm với rượu, đậm hơn thịt gà, xương mềm hơn, nhai giập ra ngon lạ lùng, mà lại thơm, thoang thoảng cái vị chim se sẻ. Nướng được gắp nào, nhắm ngay gắp đó, điểm mấy cánh ngò và mấy tí hành hoa chấm muối, tiêu, chanh, ớt, thế là xong!Dơi còn được dân miền Tây ăn với cơm, dơi có thể làm thành nhiều thứ, tuy nhiên nhưng được hoan nghênh nhiều là hai món xào lăn và băm viên; nhưng dù là nướng chả, băm viên hay xào lăn, tất cả các thứ đó cũng không quí bằng món huyết - một “siêu phẩm” của dơi mà họ bảo rằng là còn quí hơn cả tiết dê và tiết chim se sẻ.

Dơi được giết ra thịt trắng. Những người lớn tuổi ở đây bảo rằng: món cháo thịt dơi với đậu xanh ăn vào rất mát mẻ, bổ dưỡng tăng cường sinh lực.

Người dân miền Tây chỉ thường ăn dơi quạ, vì dơi quạ to con, lợi thịt, nhiều huyết. Căng một con dơi quạ lớn ra, từ đầu cánh này sang đầu cánh kia có thể dài đến một sải tay. Thui lông đi rồi, con này to chừng con gà mái tơ.

Còn dơi sen là giống dơi mà người ta vẫn thường thấy chiều chiều bay chập chờn trên thành phố hay đồng quê bắt muỗi. Giống này nhỏ, chỉ hơn con chim sẻ một chút và có tiếng là hôi hơn quạ nhiều. Người dân ở đây bảo rằng, dù là dơi sen hay dơi quạ, một khi làm thịt mà bỏ mấy cục xạ đi rồi, thì thịt cũng thơm phưng phức, hấp dẫn đáo để. Trời nóng, ăn không được, muốn đổi món cho lạ miệng thì làm bát cháo dơi mà ăn, mát ruột mà lành. Song đã ăn dơi thì phải có rượu.


Chẳng biết thực hư thế nào, mà dân nhậu miền Tây thường kháo nhau huyết dơi quạ pha với rượu uống có thể trị được bệnh ho lao, đau phổi nặng. Tuy nhiên, việc lấy được huyết dơi cũng rất khó, tốn nhiều công sức. Dân nhậu xúi nhau muốn ăn thịt dơi thì về miền Tây. Ở Sóc Trăng có ngôi chùa của người Khơ me Nam bộ. Đây gần như là ngôi chùa Khơ me duy nhất thờ Phật trong số mấy trăm ngôi chùa nằm rải rác khắp vùng đồng bằng sông Cửu Long. Khách du lịch thường gọi đó là Chùa Dơi vì vài trăm năm nay ở chùa có đàn dơi quạ tự nhiên quần tụ sinh sống, số lượng có lúc ước tới hàng triệu con. Dơi quạ con lớn có sải cánh dài đến trên 1m, thân mình to bằng cả chú gà tơ. Cứ chập choạng tối và tờ mờ sáng là lúc chúng ràn rạt kéo bầy đi kiếm ăn.

Dơi quạ là loài dơi to nhất (mỗi con nặng cả ký và khi bay giang cánh ra dài cả 2 mét), lại sống bằng cách hút mật bông sầu riêng, ăn chôm chôm chín nên được "mệnh danh" là thịt đại bổ.

Dơi đem thui riêng hai đầu cánh nó đi, vặt lông măng cho thật sạch rồi chính tay cắt tiết ở hai đầu cánh ấy, hứng vào rượu, khoắng lên cho đều mà uống ngay mới tốt. Cầu kì hơn một chút thì lúc cắt nên bỏ đi tí huyết đầu, tí huyết đuôi, chỉ dùng cái huyết giữa


Dơi quạ chỉ xuất hiện hai lần trong một năm. Lần đầu là đúng vào mùa sầu riêng trổ bông và lần thứ hai vào khoảng Tết Ðoan Ngọ (mùng 5 tháng 5 âm lịch): mùa chôm chôm chín. Dơi quạ bay theo từng đàn hàng chục con và chọn những cây sầu riêng cao đang nở bông trắng xóa, thơm ngát đổ xà vào cắn đài bông hút mật. Chúng bất ngờ xuất hiện vào lúc nửa khuya về sáng, bâu vào cành, ngọn sầu riêng để cắn bông Mờ sáng, đàn dơi quạ biến mất nhưng chủ vườn vẫn nhận diện được dấu vết mà chúng đã ghé qua bằng bông sầu riêng xả trắng gốc cây. Dơi quạ ngủ rất nhiều, suốt cả ngày đến nửa đêm. Dơi quạ to bằng con mèo nhưng khi chặt bỏ đôi cánh, chân và lột da chỉ còn một khối thịt đỏ hỏn nặng khoảng nửa ký, được dân nhậu chặt ra xào lăn. Nhưng món làm nên "tên tuổi" cho dơi quạ lại là nấu cháo đậu xanh. Thịt dơi được băm nhuyễn nêm nước mắm, củ hành, bột ngọt cho xào nhẹ một lượt rồi đổ vào nồi cháo nấu nhừ với đậu xanh. Đẻ át hơi hôi của dơi, khi chế biến dân nhậu thường rắc thêm một ít tiêu, hành ngò...


_Nguồn Bến xe miền tây_
Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo tour *Tour Mekong – Du lich & khám phá 13 tỉnh Đồng Bằng Sông Cửu Long* - *Tour Mekong - Du lich & kham pha 13 tinh Dong Bang Song Cuu Long*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch miền Tây* - *tour du lich mien Tay*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch miền Tây click vào *du lịch miền Tây* - *du lich mien Tay*

----------


## lunas2

ghê quá....

----------


## cheezelsoshi

hjc dơi mà cũng ăn được
Nghĩ thôi đã thấy ghê

----------


## anhduc83

Thịt Dơi không biết có ngon không ta?

----------


## thientai206

eo ôi, ngay cả dơi cũng ...

----------


## hoaban

ui, bây giờ mới biết Dơi cũng ăn được ak, chắc là mình không dám ăn luôn.

----------


## dung89

oạch nhìn đã không dám ăn

----------


## quanghuy00

đọc bài hay quá trời nghe kể chuyện đi bắt dơi cũng hay nữa, đúng là mỗi vùng có mỗi cái thú riêng. Phải về miền tây 1 chuyến ăn thịt dơi đã, khà khà

----------


## vemaybaytanphivan

thịt dơi nó hôi hôi gê vãi

----------

